# Sessions to the Lakers



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WindhorstESPN: About to go up on http://t.co/HANspSq7: Lakers have agreed to a trade for Cavs point guard Ramon Sessions for a future draft pick.”


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love this move. This must mean we're about to trade Blake to the Blazers and get Beasley from the Wolves, right? I hope so. About time we have a decent point guard on our team.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

money move


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The pick is the 2012 no. 1 pick.

We still have Blake, to be used for fodder in any Beasley trade. Here is to crossing my fingers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Cavs send Ramon Sessions & Christian Eyenga for Luke Walton & 2012 Lakers first rounder. LAL gets right to swap '13 1st rounder w/Heat pick


@WindhorstESPN


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Probably go down as the best trade of the deadline.

Nice move guys.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

what does future draft pick mean?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@JasonLloydABJ: BREAKING NEWS: #Cavs trade Ramon Sessions, Christian Eyenga to Lakers for Luke Walton and Lakers' #1 pick (top 14 protected) in 2012 draft.”


Lol they took Luke too?!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

clien said:


> what does future draft pick mean?


The Lakers' own 2012 1st pick, protected at 14, but the way the Lakers are going, that protection goes out the window.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe they took Luke as well, lmao. Finally.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lol they took Luke too?!!


"Cadaviliers" might be much more appropriate name to use now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL






Best moment since this video


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ron said:


> The Lakers' own 2012 1st pick, protected at 14, but the way the Lakers are going, that protection goes out the window.


We still have Dallas' this year, for reference.

We can't trade that one because he haven't drafted for two years this July.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

:laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who was the guy that just asked me to name 5 trades we could do for Luke because he was untradeable? King Sancho? jazzy?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wasn't me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like class is now...












in Session! :jigga:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Cris said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would have been cool if we kept marc


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

moving on, this is a great trade, i would have traded 1st with luke for nothing


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

to be fair Walton is the poison pill that made it easier for us to part with a first rounder for a guy who was going to walk on Cleveland at the end of the season anyway - Walton is not the value being traded for


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Who was the guy that just asked me to name 5 trades we could do for Luke because he was untradeable? King Sancho? jazzy?


Damien Necronamus or whatever...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Walnut is gone! Praise the lord.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, and Eyenga is going to be nice. Young, athletic. Good move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: As part of the Ramon Sessions package, the Lakers sent Jason Kapono to Cleveland, league source tells Y! Sports.”


...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


wait, so did we send TWO white guys???? They can take Troy Murphy too....Ill keep McRoberts....he looks like he has street cred when he plays


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job getting rid of Kapono, too.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It keeps getting better


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> Oh, and Eyenga is going to be nice. Young, athletic. Good move.


young and athletic is about it - apparently he's totally raw


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Wasn't me.


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...kers-re-sign-walton-6-years-30-million-3.html
Posts 132 and 133


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> young and athletic is about it - apparently he's totally raw


He schooled us in their win last year. But hopefully with Kapono and Walton gone we have no choice but to either make Ebanks or Glock the permenant backup 2... or I guess it could still be Blake.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow just getting home can't believe some of these moves. Well we got our pg upgrade what the **** happened to the Beasley deal.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We also get Eyenga who could become a serviceable wing in time. at least he is young and athletic (I think.)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Eyenga will be a cornerstone on the D-fenders for years to come.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

These deals definitely improved us in the short term. The question is how good are we going to be? And what if we lose Sessions? The only other options for improving in the off-season are the mini-mle, the tpe, and a Pau trade.

And I wonder if Sessions is going to start. Even though he is a better talent, I could see them starting Blake and having Sessions run the second unit. They need someone who can attack the paint and get others involved.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope they start Sessions and keep Blake in his role. I would have prefered the scorer in Beasley than the pg in Sessions. I think think the scoring was alittle more pressing hopefully he can be a consistent double figures scorer for us at the pg spot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> He schooled us in their win last year. But hopefully with Kapono and Walton gone we have no choice but to either make Ebanks or Glock the permenant backup 2... or I guess it could still be Blake.


Eyenga? is 10 points 'schooling'?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

jazzy1 said:


> I hope they start Sessions and keep Blake in his role. I would have prefered the scorer in Beasley than the pg in Sessions. I think think the scoring was alittle more pressing hopefully he can be a consistent double figures scorer for us at the pg spot.


Sessions can score and I expect will eventually start (within a couple weeks) - can they get him to excercise his option and stay on board this summer? that's the question

and 

no way was bench scoring more important than the soul sucking vacuum in space that was our PG situation


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

What an outstanding deal! Getting rid of Luke and Jason in the same deal! Kupchak getting that Executive of the Year.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Luke AND Kapono gone?

*daps Kupchak*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I honestly don't care if sessions starts or not. If Blake starts are starting and second unit is improved. If sessions starts are bench is the same and starting unit is drastically improved.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

When you think about it the Cavs basically paid $6 million for a low draft pick. You can buy a pick for cheaper than that. Although maybe they use Walton's expiring next year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

double post


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Eyenga? is 10 points 'schooling'?


I don't know? Since you looked it up you clearly didn't watch so what's the point in discussing? "The flying Eyenga!"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Sessions can score and I expect will eventually start (within a couple weeks) - can they get him to excercise his option and stay on board this summer? that's the question
> 
> and
> 
> no way was bench scoring more important than the soul sucking vacuum in space that was our PG situation


2 things we need playmaking but our issue is scoring we just struggle to score hopefully Sessions helps this. Defensively Sessions is no stopper he's just alittle better defensively younger and more athletic. 

We need Sessions to come here and get buckets.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Although I am not too familiar with his game, Christian Eyenga (acquired with Sessions from Cleveland) seems very athletic and can really get off the ground. I do remember the monster dunk against us last year that is in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sVNnlEus_s


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is an isolated clip of that monster dunk by Christian Eyenga against us last year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY85U8qzgeE


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Love this move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kid has bounce.





He's basically a SF version of Shannon Brown. Hopefully he can work on his jumper.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just realized that Sessions may actually be the first PG Kobe has played with that can actually facilitate. Should be interesting to see how it effects his game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

its gonna be incredibly interesting to see how all this affects the team. Kobe, Pau and that crew are very close knit Fisher was probably the leader of the whole team. Kobe is the speak up and get on their backsides guy but Fisher is the calm mature okay this is how we need to be focused guy. 

I can't wait to hear Fisher's reaction and Kobe and crew. I hope Sessions has a good personality that fits with this bunch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm thinking that Pau has to step into that role. He's a vet and to me it always seems like he's shied away from a leadership role, leaving it Fish and Kobe who have been on the team longer.. We need him to embrace that role now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So psyched to see Sessions make his debut on Sunday...finally we have a real PG.

OC Register says that Minny pulled out of the 3-way deal that would have given us Beasley 7 minutes before the deadline. When that happened, we went with Plan B and dealt Fisher to Houston.

PG: Ramon Sessions...Steve Blake...Darius Morris
SG: Kobe Bryant...Andrew Goudelock...Christian Eyenga
SF: Metta World Peace...Matt Barnes...Devin Ebanks
PF: Pau Gasol...Josh McRoberts
C: Andrew Bynum...Jordan Hill...Troy Murphy

IMO, we still need a scorer off the bench. I sincerely hope we watch who gets bought out, and possibly give a look to Arenas.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Two sacks of crap get dealt, should have happened a long time ago. Too bad for darizzle, his two favorite lakers have been traded.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Two sacks of crap get dealt, should have happened a long time ago. Too bad for darizzle, his two favorite lakers have been traded.


good to see you too! :soapbox:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kenneth said:


> Two sacks of crap get dealt, should have happened a long time ago. Too bad for darizzle, his two favorite lakers have been traded.


I knew you would crawl out of the woodwork on this day, Kenneth. :sigh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't know? Since you looked it up you clearly didn't watch so what's the point in discussing? "The flying Eyenga!"


what was your point in the first place then? this was a game from last year: I remember that game being the 'sessions game' and I kind of remember a dunk on pau (but I think everyone realizes the kid is athletic) 

what I didnt remember was some definition of being schooled (unless you were referring to sessions) so yeah I went back and checked and you were wrong, just 10 points - that's nothing compared to what sessions did to us in that game

and in no way does that change the fact that eyenga is raw as shit and not particularly skilled in any facet of the game - which was my original point (and the one you were responding to in the first place)

someone said D league mvp - that might be too much to hope for


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Damian Necronamous said:


> IMO, we still need a scorer off the bench. *I sincerely hope we watch who gets bought out*, and possibly give a look to Arenas.


Mitch mentioned this on a radio interview yesterday so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Just realized that Sessions may actually be the first PG Kobe has played with that can actually facilitate. Should be interesting to see how it effects his game.


He isn't.






#9 facilitated the shit out of some offense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

But that was a very different team and very different era, Jamel.

Great young, entertaining team...just too young it seemed to win it all.

Fast forward 15 years. Times goes by too fast. Instead of a 19-year-old skinny phenom, we now have a veteran 33-year-old who has seen it all.

Hopefully Sessions and Kobe can play on the same page. We shall see tonight...and for me, I am going to see in person.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

lucky bastard


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I almost forgot how athletic that team was. That might have been the most athletic team ever assembled in NBA history. 

wow. 

That era came and went like a blurr.Kobe wasn't the great Kobe quite yet when he played with Nick. So its hard to tell how he'll react now as opposed to then. 

I never really liked Nick when he played with the Lakers I always thought he was a headcase, I actually liked him more after he left I could see it then but with the Lakers during that era they had no clue how to win and I thought Nick was always sort of the leader of those Lakers playing out of control too much. Taking bad shots.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I loved Nick, right up until he quit against the Jazz - after that not so much


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Sessions gonna play tonight.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I always liked Sessions when he was on the Bucks. Looks like he's developed a 3 point shot too, if that's consistent at all you guys are going to enjoy him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> lucky bastard


If you knew how much I paid for four tickets (in the bleeders, no less), you wouldn't be saying that. :|


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Is Sessions gonna play tonight.


It is my understanding that all the players involved in the particular trade has to pass their physicals, and that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I loved Nick, right up until he quit against the Jazz - after that not so much


Me too, what a bitter disappointment that was.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nick is my all time favorite Laker. His swagger, his clutch ability, his fiery demeanor... his shot to close the Boston Garden is still my fondest regular season memory ever. That's probably the most insane game winner I ever saw.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> If you knew how much I paid for four tickets (in the bleeders, no less), you wouldn't be saying that. :|


oh I can make an educated guess


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nick is my all time favorite Laker. His swagger, his clutch ability, his fiery demeanor... his shot to close the Boston Garden is still my fondest regular season memory ever. That's probably the most insane game winner I ever saw.


he's a quitter


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> oh I can make an educated guess


$330


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> he's a quitter


*** Uncalled for. ***


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick is still among my top 3 favorite Lakers ever (the other two being Kobe and Horry).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> $330


More.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

But it was worth it. First Laker game I've been to in nine years. Ridiculous. But only because of the prices. It's very sad...but that's just the way it is.

Every ****ing game is a sellout. Can't get a ticket for reasonable prices, period. You are gonna shell out.

Compare that to my first Laker game ever, when I was 10 years old in 1968.

Playoff game, against the San Francisco Warriors, brand new Fabulous Forum, in Spring 1968.

Capacity, 17,505. Attendance? About 11,000. And no, they didn't televise home games in those days.

Unbelievable how much it has all changed since then.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sessions was very good last night...I got the feeling he was still feeling things out, getting used to the players...for a guy who didn't have practice, he played very well, as a matter of fact.

The guy is really fast...took my breath away when he jut went by Ridnour or whomever that guy was in the second quarter (I believe)...just blew right by him for a layup.

Great speed. The guy is gonna be a real asset for us down the road.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> But it was worth it. First Laker game I've been to in nine years. Ridiculous. But only because of the prices. It's very sad...but that's just the way it is.
> 
> Every ****ing game is a sellout. Can't get a ticket for reasonable prices, period. You are gonna shell out.
> 
> ...


I've been to 14 Laker games in the past 12 years. Only 4 were at Staples. It's almost cheaper for me to travel somewhere and catch one on the road then to catch them when I'm back home in LA. Though Laker road games are literally 400% more than if the Hawks were playing in that same arena.

But Laker fans are supposed to be happy when Sasha and a first get traded for Joe Smith.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I go see Lakers road games all the time. Sixers, Wizards of course,Cavs, Hawks, Bobcats. much easier for me.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've been to 14 Laker games in the past 12 years. Only 4 were at Staples. It's almost cheaper for me to travel somewhere and catch one on the road then to catch them when I'm back home in LA. Though Laker road games are literally 400% more than if the Hawks were playing in that same arena.
> 
> But Laker fans are supposed to be happy when Sasha and a first get traded for Joe Smith.


Exactly. I wouldn't mind and occasional cost cutting move if it meant the ticket prices would go down at the end of the year.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Ron said:


> Sessions was very good last night...I got the feeling he was still feeling things out, getting used to the players...for a guy who didn't have practice, he played very well, as a matter of fact.
> 
> *The guy is really fast*...took my breath away when he jut went by Ridnour or whomever that guy was in the second quarter (I believe)...just blew right by him for a layup.
> 
> Great speed. The guy is gonna be a real asset for us down the road.


It was cartoon like.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I just read that Sessions first name is pronounced "Ra-MAHN"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> I just read that Sessions first name is pronounced "Ra-MAHN"


Was this in question? 

Though I have heard "Ra-MOAN" a couple times through out the years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Says it Ramahn but he goes by both.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

I have two dreams, one of them is to being in the staples center at any given day to see lakers game and of course I will happy to see Kobe right there.
I visited U.S last summer but I couldn't catch any NBA game because of the end of season and then lockout.
I wanna ask about the steps or procedures to do that ? can I get package from any travel agent including Airplane ticket , the game ticket and accomodation ? 
I am sorry but really I wanna see lakers game !!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

give me your credit card number and some personal information and I will take care of it for you


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Several times now he has said its a dream come true for him to play in LA....is that him just being nice? He was born on the east coast and played at Nevada....Maybe he meant it in terms of playing for a premier NBA team rather than the crap teams he has been on


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it is laker nation coast to coast


----------

